# A frog goes into a bank for a loan



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

This ones for goob

A frog goes into a bank and approaches the teller. He can see from her nameplate that her name is Patty Whack.
"Miss Whack, I'd like to get a $30,000 loan to take a holiday."
Patty looks at the frog in disbelief and asks his name. The frog says his name is Kermit Jagger, his dad is Mick Jagger, and that it's okay, he knows the bank manager.
Patty explains that he will need to secure the loan with some collateral.
The frog says, "Sure. I have this," and produces a tiny porcelain elephant, about an inch tall, bright pink and perfectly formed.
Very confused, Patty explains that she'll have to consult with the bank manager and disappears into a back office.
She finds the manager and says, "There's a frog called Kermit Jagger out there who claims to know you and wants to borrow $30,000, and he wants to use this as collateral." She holds up the tiny pink elephant. "I mean, what in the world is this?"
(You're gonna love this.)
The bank manager looks back at her and says, "It's a knickknack, Patty Whack. Give the frog a loan. His old man's a Rolling Stone."
(You sang it, didn't you? Yeah, I know you did.)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ha, that's a goodun!


----------



## Ansamy (Dec 4, 2020)

Hah, that's funny. But looking at the loan system now, you won't laugh. I want to get a loan to pay my college tuition and I can tell it's not that easy to get one. Luckily the guys from Mortgage Advice York, helped me, and next weed I will finally get my loan. So wish me luck in the next academic year. By the way I am starting my bachelor degree in law, hope I will do well. I can definitely tell you that you need to have strong nerves to get a loan, you should know that, and I mean it. Don't get me wrong.


----------

